# Help with Acer Monitor



## airdynamics (Aug 31, 2006)

We previously bought a new monitor. No major problems, it's just that websites are not displayed properly and email messages are not as well. Can someone tell me what to do? Below are the details of the monitor.

Make: Acer LCD Flat Panel Display
Model: AL1906
Screen Size: 19"
Display Type: TFT LCD
Pixel Pitch: 0.294 mm
Contrast Ratio: 500:1
Response Time: 8 ms


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello and welcome to TSF.
What kind of display problems are you having with the websites and your email??


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
What do you mean by "not displayed properly". Can you be more specific?
Have you set the display resolution to the native resolution of the monitor?
Usually 1280 x 1024 for that size LCD.

Paul


----------



## airdynamics (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok..
When we view a site on this monitor, it doesn't appear as it would normally on another monitor. For instance, the fonts are messed up, images. We looked at one company's site one all of our other monitors here and they appear as they should. When viewed by this Acer monitor, the text is out of wack, css don't work as they should and some other graphic features to the site. We tried even going to numerous site to make sure it just wasn't that particular site. The same thing happens to every site we visit.

As for email, we tried to make signatures using HTML docs. They appear in color and font as they should on our other monitors but they appear in regular default text on the Acer monitor. I hope this helps. Thanks for taking the time to try and help!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like you just don't have the fonts installed if that's the case.

Other than that, it's likely that you may not be running at the monitor's native resolution which can cause distortions.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Native resolution on a standard 19" LCD is 1280 x 1024 as mentioned above. If you change the resolution, it may appear fuzzy or pixelated.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you got it at the right refresh rate? I am not sure if this would effect that though.


----------



## daamon_vexion (Aug 6, 2006)

does that monitor do it on different machines? i cant see how having a font installed on a monitor does anything, all the monitor does is display what the videocard tells it to


----------



## airdynamics (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah, just that machine. it seems to work fine on the others.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Have you installed the correct ACER driver?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

What Video Card do you have and is it capable of supporting this Monitor?


----------

